# I found another GSD to rescue. Opipions needed.



## Goofy (Sep 27, 2008)

She is 3 months old. The rescue said they think she is pure breed GSD. I need everyones opipions on her please. They are coming to do a house check on Sunday so I get to see her for the first time then.

Thanks.

Adoptable German Shepherd Dog: Rory: Petfinder


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

She doesn't look Purebred to me


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Is she ever cute ...and sounds like she has personality too!...plus I love the name


----------



## Goofy (Sep 27, 2008)

What makes you say that?? Should her ears be up by 3 months, I can't remember when goofy's ears stayed up exactly.



LaRen616 said:


> She doesn't look Purebred to me


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Goofy said:


> What makes you say that?? Should her ears be up by 3 months, I can't remember when goofy's ears stayed up exactly.


I dont know??? She looks PB but then she kinda doesn't, I think she has GSD in her though, just dont know how much. 

I could very well be wrong though


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

This is what Sin looked like as a 11 week old puppy

















*Your puppy*


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Now they look alot alike to me.

I am changing my answer to Purebred


----------



## Goofy (Sep 27, 2008)

I appreciate the feedback. I can't seem to get the video to load on petfinder...



LaRen616 said:


> Now they look alot alike to me.
> 
> I am changing my answer to Purebred


----------



## Goofy (Sep 27, 2008)

The kids are thinking up names right now and the top 2 choices are...

1. Katrina
2. Tweety

So we will have a GSD named Goofy and one named Tweety!!



holland said:


> Is she ever cute ...and sounds like she has personality too!...plus I love the name


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Goofy said:


> The kids are thinking up names right now and the top 2 choices are...
> 
> 1. Katrina
> 2. Tweety
> ...


 
Ha! Ha! Ha! Too funny!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Best wishes on your new puppy!
I think the name "Tweety" is hysterical!


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

She's adorable!! Looks like a lab/shepherd to me, but still pretty!!! Go for it!


----------



## Goofy (Sep 27, 2008)

I am also visiting these four pups this weekend. I am leaning towards Victor or Violet right now.
Vinny
Adoptable German Shepherd Dog: Vinnie: Petfinder 

Violet
Adoptable German Shepherd Dog: Violet: Petfinder

Venus
Adoptable German Shepherd Dog: Venus: Petfinder

Victor
Adoptable German Shepherd Dog: Victor: Petfinder


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

She's really cute! 13 lbs at 3 mos is pretty light for a GSD. Probably a mix, but I wouldn't care... if you decide not to get her, I might take her!! Awwwe... I hope you don't disappoint the kids though.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Goofy said:


> I am also visiting these four pups this weekend. I am leaning towards Victor or Violet right now.
> Vinny
> Adoptable German Shepherd Dog: Vinnie: Petfinder
> 
> ...


Victor is absolutely adorable. I think Violet is also adorable but I like males better and I like his coloring better. However I believe your Goofy is a male and from what I hear getting 2 dogs of the same sex and cause lots of conflicts. So I would say a female would be better for your situation. Congrats to you on whomever you choose.


----------



## ruger (May 25, 2010)

Out of the four you posted last I think Violet has the coolest head and face. She's gonna be a looker. Looks like a tough decision. Based on looks and the fact you have a male already I'd go with her or the all black pup.


----------



## Goofy (Sep 27, 2008)

Update: Victor was adopted today...:-( so I went to go meet Violet and Venus. Violet and goofy got along great, she was all over him but Venus moved away from goofy, seemed kinda aloof. The rescue said they will hold Violet until sunday after I meet Rory.


----------



## mazza (Jun 11, 2010)

I enlarged the pics as much as possible and she is adorable and does look like GSD in some pics but in one she looks like she has Akita or Husky in there somewhere....But I know nothing darlin


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

The first puppy IMO doesn't look like a purebred GSD. Obviously it's hard to say with young puppies but I would say it's pretty unlikely she will grow up to look like a purebred GSD. The other four pups are obviously purebred. If Goofy is a boy, you'd be better getting a girl.


----------



## White German Shepherd (Jun 8, 2010)

I would not use petfinder, look for a reputable breeder


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Put with petfinder they are rescueing and there for savina a life and making room in the shelter for another life to be saved! There is nothing wrong with petfinder over a Rep Breeder. That and the OP won't have to speen 1500 up for a pup.


----------



## Ryder&SophieSue (Nov 25, 2008)

totally agree christen...totally...


----------



## AliciaMaria (May 8, 2010)

Goofy said:


> I am also visiting these four pups this weekend. I am leaning towards Victor or Violet right now.
> Vinny
> Adoptable German Shepherd Dog: Vinnie: Petfinder
> 
> ...


Ohhh they are soo cuute! Vinny looks so sweet! What an adorable face! He looks so sad, too.  



White German Shepherd said:


> I would not use petfinder, look for a reputable breeder


Its comments like these that contribute to the overpopulation and unnecessary euthanasia of pets in this country. What an awful thing to say.. 

Not everyone cares about having papers and bloodlines and show dogs.. not everyone cares about 100% purebred dogs. Petfinder, along with many breed-specific rescues out there, are great places to find pets who need homes for various reasons.. whether they were abandoned, given up, whatever.. 

For what its worth, both of my dogs are purebred.. One's a GSD and one's a siberian husky. Sammi, our GSD, came from a GSD rescue, and Tex, our husky, came from ANIMAL CONTROL. Crazy right? I saved his life! They were going to put him to sleep because nobody wanted to care for a mange-covered, bleeding, stray dog. That was 8 years ago. I saved two lives by rescuing my pups.. I couldve gone out and spent thousands of dollars for some champion line, but I opted to rescue. I will never buy a dog, so long as there are animals to be rescued and adopted out there. 



ChristenHolden said:


> Put with petfinder they are rescueing and there for savina a life and making room in the shelter for another life to be saved! There is nothing wrong with petfinder over a Rep Breeder. That and the OP won't have to speen 1500 up for a pup.


Yep.

To the OP, kudos to you for rescuing/adopting, regardless of who you decide on!  Good luck with Rory and the others!


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

AliciaMaria said:


> Its comments like these that contribute to the overpopulation and unnecessary euthanasia of pets in this country. What an awful thing to say..


 Actually what contributes a great deal to the killing in shelters is shelter policies and unwillingness to consider other options. Is pet overpopulation a myth? Inside Nathan Winograd's "Redemption" - SFGate


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Pffft!  Please take this info with a grain of a salt - not everyone agrees with his theories or suppositions. I bet the shelter in KY that is taking in 900-1000 dogs and cats each month might wonder where all the adopters are.

Coming back to edit - if that's what you believe, that's fine. 

Just others do not and I wanted to make sure people didn't think that was stone tablet level material. 

I will also say thanks for rescuing - no matter what you believe - it has helped at least this one dog.


----------



## heatherr (Jun 5, 2010)

Victor is FANTASTIC!

I wish you all the best with him!


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> Pffft!  Please take this info with a grain of a salt - not everyone agrees with his theories or suppositions. I bet the shelter in KY that is taking in 900-1000 dogs and cats each month might wonder where all the adopters are.


 No doubt there are still overcrowded shelters, if you read the article it talks about overcrowding. I'd suggest taking the "dogs have to die because of overpopulation and breeders take homes from shelter dogs" line with a grain of salt.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

AgileGSD said:


> No doubt there are still overcrowded shelters, if you read the article it talks about overcrowding. I'd suggest taking the "dogs have to die because of overpopulation and breeders take homes from shelter dogs" line with a grain of salt.



Sooo. . . . there are shelters overcrowded with animals, and there are people who WANT to adopt a shelter pet but they're just wandering around, wondering where in the world they're going to find one? It never occurs to them to visit the shelter? Or use google? I'm not sure I buy this.


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

Emoore said:


> Sooo. . . . there are shelters overcrowded with animals, and there are people who WANT to adopt a shelter pet but they're just wandering around, wondering where in the world they're going to find one? It never occurs to them to visit the shelter? Or use google? I'm not sure I buy this.


 I'm not really selling anything. Did you read the article I posted? It might help you have a better understanding of factors you hadn't thought about concerning why shelters still kill so many animals. Or you could just accept the PC "we have no choice there is an overpopulation" line. What exactly makes that more valid? Because the media, the people doing the killing and the HSUS say it's so? HSUS is certainly selling something...


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Yes, I did read the article. He never answered my question: where are all these eager adopters who somehow haven't got the sense to make it to the shelter? I'm a rescuer and I've met many MANY dogs who needed good homes and couldn't find them. I've never met anyone who wanted a good dog and couldn't find one. I'm sure there's not an overpopulation of purebred puppies, but there IS an overpopulation dogs over one year, both purebred and otherwise. I have no issue with good reputable breeders, but there are too many dogs in this county. I don't just accept the "we kill dogs because we have no choice" line. I foster. I pull from shelters and I do everything I can to get GSDs out of shelters and into homes. 



AgileGSD said:


> I'm not really selling anything. Did you read the article I posted? It might help you have a better understanding of factors you hadn't thought about concerning why shelters still kill so many animals. Or you could just accept the PC "we have no choice there is an overpopulation" line. What exactly makes that more valid? Because the media, the people doing the killing and the HSUS say it's so? HSUS is certainly selling something...


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I say who cares if the little one is pure bred or not. If he/she fits in well with your lifestyle-go for it! Good luck!


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

Emoore said:


> Yes, I did read the article. He never answered my question: where are all these eager adopters who somehow haven't got the sense to make it to the shelter? I'm a rescuer and I've met many MANY dogs who needed good homes and couldn't find them. I've never met anyone who wanted a good dog and couldn't find one. I'm sure there's not an overpopulation of purebred puppies, but there IS an overpopulation dogs over one year, both purebred and otherwise. I have no issue with good reputable breeders, but there are too many dogs in this county. I don't just accept the "we kill dogs because we have no choice" line. I foster. I pull from shelters and I do everything I can to get GSDs out of shelters and into homes.


Debunking Pet Overpopulation : Nathan J Winograd
*Debunking Pet Overpopulation*



June 29, 2009 by Nathan J. Winograd 

The twitter version:
Enter? 8 M Savable? 7 M Saved? 4 M Killed (Savable)? 3 M Need homes? 2 M Looking for pet? 17 M 
The blog version:


 How many dogs and cats enter shelters annually? 8 million. (Some put it as low as 6 million, but I am going to use a “worst case” scenario.)
Of those how many are savable? 90 percent or just over 7 million.
Of those how many will be saved? 4 million.
How many of the savable animals are killed? 3 million.
How many need to find new homes? If shelters are doing their jobs comprehensively, just over 2 million (3 million on the high end). The remainder should be increased reclaims or in the case of feral cats, TNR’d.
Other than those who will adopt from a shelter as a matter of course (those saved above), how many people in the U.S. are looking to bring a new dog or cat into their home next year but have not decided where they will get the animal and can be influenced to adopt from a shelter? 17 million. So, 17 million people for 2-3 million dogs and cats.
Has this happened anywhere? Yes, there are many communities which have hit the 90th percentile in save rates.
How long did it take them? They did it virtually overnight when new leadership committed to the No Kill philosophy and passionate about saving lives replaced long standing bureaucrats mired in defeatism and excuse making.
Are shelters doing all they can to influence those people to adopt from them? This is a rhetorical question. Click here (audio) for an all-too-common experience shared with me by a potential adopter when I was assessing a local shelter.
Why don’t they do better? A failure of leadership among the national animal welfare groups such as ASPCA and HSUS, a crisis of uncaring among shelter managers, unfettered discretion to avoid putting in place the programs and services that save lives, and the built in excuse of pet overpopulation.
The No-Kill Equation outlines how it is possible to end the killing of shelter animals:
No Kill Advocacy Home Page


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I am with Emoore and Jean on this one, I also foster and rescue those I can. I do understand the pet overpopulation. Blaming animal welfare groups and shelters for pet overpoulation is absolutely ridiculous. 

A little contrast to the patronizing tone of the above post - from the craiglist

This was on another forum, a CL posting that was requested to be posted in other CL communities. Please copy/paste it to your local CL Pets. Hopefully it won't get flagged. 
The one in http://[url="http://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/pet/1835076999.html"http://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/pet/1835076999.html </A itxtvisited="1">

Pittsburg is still up and I posted it to my local CL. http://kalamazoo.craigslist.org/pet/1835262882.html 
Thank you for helping spread the word!


Our society needs a huge "Wake-up" call. As a shelter manager, I am going to share a little insight with you all...a view from the inside if you will. First off, all of you people who have ever surrendered a pet to a shelter or humane society should be made to work in the "back" of an animal shelter for just one day. Maybe if you saw the life drain from a few sad, lost, confused eyes, you would stop flagging the ads on craigslist and help these animals find homes. That puppy you just bought will most likely end up in my shelter when it's not a cute little puppy anymore. Just so you know there's a 90% chance that dog will never walk out of the shelter it’s dumped at? Purebred or not! About 25% of all of the dogs that are "owner surrenders" or "strays", that come into a shelter are purebred dogs. 

The most common excuses: "We are moving and we can't take our dog (or cat)." Really? Where are you moving too that doesn't allow pets? Or they say "The dog got bigger than we thought it would". How big did you think a German Shepherd would get? "We don't have time for her". Really? I work a 10-12 hour day and still have time for my 6 dogs! "She's tearing up our yard". How about making her a part of your family? They always tell me "We just don't want to have to stress about finding a place for her we know she'll get adopted, she's a good dog". 

Odds are your pet won't get adopted & how stressful do you think being in a shelter is? Well, let me tell you, your pet has 72 hours to find a new family from the moment you drop it off. Sometimes a little longer if the shelter isn't full and your dog manages to stay completely healthy. If it sniffles, it dies. Your pet will be confined to a small run/kennel in a room with other barking or crying animals. It will have to relieve itself where it eats and sleeps. It will be depressed and it will cry constantly for the family that abandoned it. If your pet is lucky, I will have enough volunteers in that day to take him/her for a walk. If I don't, your pet won't get any attention besides having a bowl of food slid under the kennel door and the waste sprayed out of its pen with a high-powered hose. If your dog is big, black or any of the "Bully" breeds (pit bull, rottie, mastiff, etc) it was pretty much dead when you walked it through the front door. Those dogs just don't get adopted. It doesn't matter how 'sweet' or 'well behaved' they are. 

If your dog doesn't get adopted within its 72 hours and the shelter is full, it will be destroyed. If the shelter isn't full and your dog is good enough, and of a desirable enough breed it may get a stay of execution, but not for long . Most dogs get very kennel protective after about a week and are destroyed for showing aggression. Even the sweetest dogs will turn in this environment. If your pet makes it over all of those hurdles chances are it will get kennel cough or an upper respiratory infection and will be destroyed because the shelter gets paid a fee to euthanize each animal and making money is better than spending money to take this animal to the vet. 

Here's a little euthanasia 101 for those of you that have never witnessed a perfectly healthy, scared animal being "put-down". First, your pet will be taken from its kennel on a leash. They always look like they think they are going for a walk happy, wagging their tails. Until they get to "The Room", every one of them freaks out and puts on the brakes when we get to the door. It must smell like death or they can feel the sad souls that are left in there, it's strange, but it happens with every one of them. Your dog or cat will be restrained, held down by 1 or 2 shelter workers depending on the size and how freaked out they are. Then a shelter worker who we call a euthanasia tech (not a vet) find a vein in the front leg and inject a lethal dose of the "pink stuff". Hopefully your pet doesn't panic from being restrained and jerk. I've seen the needles tear out of a leg and been covered with the resulting blood and been deafened by the yelps and screams. They all don't just "go to sleep", sometimes they spasm for a while, gasp for air and defecate on themselves. You see shelters are trying to make money to pay employee pay checks and don’t forget the board of directors needs to be paid too, so we don’t spend our funds to tranquilize the animal before injecting them with the lethal drug, we just put the burning lethal drug in the vein and let them suffer until dead. If it were not a “making money issue” and we had to have a licensed vet do this procedure, the animal would be sedated or tranquilized and then euthanized, but to do this procedure correctly would cost more money so we do not follow what is right for the animal, we just follow what is the fastest way we can make a dollar. Shelters do not have to have a vet perform their euthanasia’s so even if it takes our employee 50 pokes with a needle and 3 hours to get the vein that is what we do. Making money is the issue here not loosing money. 

When it all ends, your pets corpse will be stacked like firewood in a large freezer in the back with all of the other animals that were killed waiting to be picked up like garbage. What happens next? Cremated? Taken to the dump? Rendered into pet food? Or used for the schools to dissect and experiment on? You'll never know and it probably won't even cross your mind. It was just an animal and you can always buy another one, right! 

I hope that those of you who still have a beating heart and have read this are bawling your eyes out and can't get the pictures out of your head, I deal with this everyday. I hate my job, I hate that it exists & I hate that it will always be there, unless we the people make some changes and start educating the public. Do research, do your homework, and know exactly what you are getting into before getting a pet. These shelters and humane societies exist because people just do not care about animals anymore. Animals were not intended to be disposable but somehow that is what they are these days. Animal shelters are an easy way out for ONLY YOU, if you get tired of your dog, cat, horse or whatever. 

Between 9 and 11 MILLION animals die every year in shelters or worse and only you can stop it. PuppyMills (PetShops), BackYard Breeders & irresponsible owners are the ones to blame for this. I just hope I maybe changed one persons' mind about taking their dog to a shelter, a humane society, or buying a dog from a PetShop or BackYard Breeder or Online; because no matter how nice the site looks it could just be a PuppyMill in disquise & those poor dogs are usually NOT well cared for, spending their whole lives in tiny cages, many sick, malnourished, overbred & rife with inheritaded defects! If you absolutely must buy a PureBred Pet, PLEASE go to a REPUTABLE BREEDER! SO PLEASE PEOPLE ~ SPAY/NEUTER ~ OPT TO ADOPT ~ MAKE SURE YOU KNOW WHAT YOU'RE GETTING INTO ~ DO YOUR RESEARCH ~ CHECK AT THE SHELTERS FOR PUREBREDS FIRST, THEN FIND A REPUTABLE BREEDER IF A PUREBRED IS WHAT YOU MUST HAVE ~ PROPERLY SOCIALIZE YOUR PET ~ DON'T FORGET SOME BASIC TRAINING, AT LEAST SOME MANNERS. 
For those of you that care--- please repost this to at least one other craigslist in another city/state. Let's see if we can get this all around the US and have an impact. 
THANK YOU FOR READING & PLEASE PASS THIS ALONG. WE'RE THE ANIMALS' ONLY VOICE! 
__________________


----------

